# Need A Keystone Nat Svc Manager



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Folks,

Let me run this idea past you all.

Recently I have had some struggles with my trailer and have been reading other posts. I have that bump, (the same as others) in the left front of my trailer. Also the right rear corner has seperated, again same as others and dealer said they are seeing more of these. Trailer is 3 months old today! Additionally I have been viewing the de-lamination problems, then of course through in the Gas Line on the 31RQS. I consider all of these problems major ,I also noticed that the "fixes" vary dealer to dealer, state to state. The fixes are never standardized and I have witnessed that many folks took there trailers in several times to get it repaired. News flash , if you take it in several times then it likely could be Lemon Lawed.

Well in my book this doesn't cut it and to say that I am disapointed in Keystone's quality would be an understatement. Rather then flip out it would be much better to appeal to Keystone with our joint purchasing power to make some changes. I believe we (maybe me, I will volunteer) should craft a letter to Keystone looking to get a National Service Manager. That person would help standard fixes and of course report issues back to the factory. Like the goofy duct taping of the A\C ducts.

Couple other ideas that are more grandiose but likely have their merit as well. To make a "united stand" for instance a letter to Keystone. Then it stands to reason that we become "united" as in make the Outbackers.com some type of formal club. A quick suggestion would have the moderators be officers etc.

So I maybe this gets the ball rolling, and of course I will certainly volunteer my time to this effort. I believe this effort benefits us all rather then me just getting my indivdual benefits by reading the various posts. Heck I owe it to the site to volunteer some time. The site has likely saved me a couple hundred dollars already.

Mike C


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mike

I'm told KEYSTONE REPS read this site regularly. Perhaps a letter from the people who have had similar problems will help key them on issues.

Feedback is the only way to make these things right. I think you are onto something with an OVER-SEE'R of issues.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NJMikeC,

If there's anything I can do to help in the way of support, let me know. I'm with you, When a situation arises, we need someone we can go to (besides ourselves) for help and guidance.

Dawn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mike,

I am sorry you are having some difficulties with your new trailer







Have you spoken to Garick RV at all? Pete the service manager is very dedicated & helpful. 
I like your ideas.







I'm Interested to see what others think.

Tami


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The position you describe is known as an ""Ombudsman". A lot of companies use them in place of a larger and more expensive Arbitration Board. Because they are employed by the company they do tend to come down in favor of their employer but done right, Ombudsman can act as very good conduits of information both directions, they can resolve sticky problems buy going straight to the source and they articulate problems, solutions and complaints in "plain speak". Sometimes this works both directions.

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mike, you share some great ideas. I vote for you to be our grand puba.

I hope the regional Keystone folks share information with the problems we have. Otherwise they may not be aware of the commonality among many of the Outbacks sold. I think we are already a formal club. We have a membership and many have already contributed to the forum. A formal step could include becoming a true non profit 501c3 social type club but I don't think its worth the troubles of corporate filings and tax returns.

I do support your idea of having a national Keystone rep to address the issues of our group.

With all that being said, readers of this thread should not conclude that our Outbacks have more problems than other campers. It's actually the opposite. We are simply united in our membership and would like concerns addressed in a consistent manner leading to product improvements for future Outbackers.

GO OUTBACK.

mg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

I agree that Keystone should have a little more insight to what their customers are actually experiencing. As to a formal club, I'm not sold on that idea.

I do believe an informative letter attesting to your specific problems and those of fellow Outbackers could be of benefit. Both to Keystone, in getting some good rep but to owners as well, in getting some problems addressed that need addressing.

I'm well aware that they read this forum and just you putting this matter in print may do some good.

I hope you get matters resolved to your liking. I stand behind you and share many of your concerns.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you have some great ideas Mike.








And I agree with you on the various ideas you have put forth.

The idea of formalizing the forum is something I have kicked around in my head for awhile now, but that one really comes down to Vern, and his willingness to take the forum in such a radically different direction. This is, afterall, his baby. And Vern is paying the bills. Personally, I think he has done a wonderful job with it so far, and some of the best qualities of the forum are probably only possible with the sort of set up we have now. On the other hand, there are surely benefits offered by another approach as well. I for one would welcome such a debate, and hope that it could be conducted with the mutual respect and openness that has been a hallmark of Outbackers.com from day one. But again, this is Vern's call, and I will respect his feelings on the subject.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with you Mike
There should be a standard method of repairs for these issues
Yes we all know the Reps read the forum so like others have already stated
This is a great start with getting it out for all to read and join in on

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

All,

Thanks for the support.

It is definetely Vern's site and I certainly respect that and ultimately it is his call on the issue of organization. I'm a little more of a "seat of the pants guy" and less of a rigid organization but realize the Pros and Cons of both approaches.

For now I will take it upon myself to write that letter and see what type of response I (we) get . Again I'll get my trailer fixed myself for sure but just think we are missing something here. The gas leak on the 31's finally set me off, that just isn't cool. Frankly it is frightening.

Please let me hear on a list of issues that we have seen time and time again. The list should start with Keystone specific issues. For example the A\C ducting and not the A\C unit itself. Issues on Keystone's suppliers, (Carrier for instance) should be secondary even though Keystone provides a bumper to bumper warranty.

Example are:

31RQS Gas Leak, Delamination, etc.

Followed by A/C Problem, Tires, etc.

Need one last piece of info. Does anybody remember what the number of active members is? Thought I saw a recent post cut couldn't find it.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Try my TT went back to the shop THREE times before they quit the leaks around ALL exterior doors, windows, outside stove, and the storage hatch. I've been so disgusted with problems with mine, but, hopefully, they are all ironed out, now. I'm just about ready to throw in the hat and sell the dang thing.
For instance: Took it back to the shop, last week, and one item was the bathroom fan wouldn't work. Response??? Are you sitting down???? TURN THE WALL SWITCH ON!!!! DUH!!! I don't think so.....I'm not a dumb blonde........I've got grey (salt & pepper hair) and I'm 50 years old and I KNOW when the stupid thing would and would not work!! Am I upset??? Yep, I think so!!
FINALLY got the sandpads for the stabilizers........they shipped them to me.......had opened the package at the store and removed the installation hardware. When I took it in, just took the sandpads, in the box, just like they came, and told them I had received them minus the installation hardware. What did they do?? Turn around and call me wanting to know where the installation hardware was!! I said "I asked you that a few weeks ago, myself.......you sent it to me WITHOUT it, expecting me to install them". 
Well, I've had a migraine since I picked up the camper (really), and haven't checked out the repairs, yet. One was the a/c.....fan motor was froze up. Solution: Unfreeze the fan motor. Now, keep in mind my warranty runs out next month, so what ya wanta bet, they didn't REPLACE the fan motor, like they should have, but simply "engineered" it. 
Fridge wasn't cooling. Solution? Move the thermostat wire to the third fin. HELLO??? I haven't even looked, I'm so upset.
Keep in mind, they KNEW that I was considering trading up, making them a BIG margin of profit from both my used camper and their new one. One would think that they would have applied a little bit more effort, wouldn't one??








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Darlene,

SO sorry to hear that you are STILL having so many problems







What about that lemon law







has anyone checked into that at all?

Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Darlene,
> 
> SO sorry to hear that you are STILL having so many problems
> 
> ...


Hi, Tami!
I was told if it doesn't have a motor, it's not covered by the lemon law. Don't know. Sorry for venting on here. I know we promote Outbacks on here, but by the same token, there's always a rotten apple or two in every barrel. I've gotten alot of advice and support on this forum, and I'm thankful.








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike,
Doesn't say whether "active" or whatever, and I doubt the last "member" - "Compare-Viagra" is legit, but the counter says 2431, found at the bottom of the forums page.
We represent a significant number of people, and I definitely mention this forum whenever I take my TT in for service, etc. It doesn't hurt. Of course, some people don't give a whoop-de-doop!!
Darlene


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Mike,

I like your suggestions. From reading numerous posts on this site one thing that Keystone needs to do a better job of is making certain that their dealers are servicing Keystone's units, regardless of whether or not the unit was purchased at that dealer. People travel in their TT's for goodness sake, and to think that you might not receive service when you need it from an authorized service facility is a joke. As many have said in the past, if the automobile manufacturers allowed their dealers to treat their customers in this same vane they would lose substantial sales. They obviously look at customer service entirely different than Keystone, and possibly the whole RV industry, does. When I have the oil changed by my GM dealer I get a survey in the mail. Just for an oil change! Auto dealers are constantly being graded and the future volume of vehicles they will receive to sell is directly based on these grades. Sometimes the amount of compensation (kickback) that a dealer receives is also based on these grades. Service techs have to take courses and complete continuing education. Keystone has to be the one to be blamed because they haven't taken the time that is necessary to deal with their less than desireable dealers properly. If you have service work performed by an authorized dealer it should be done properly, period. To have the same problem "fixed" numerous times is a joke.

One reason that comes to mind about Keystone not responding to these situations in a satisfactory manner is that we all love our Outbacks and thus Keystone may not be experiencing a lack of sales but rather continued growth. I don't know if this is true or not. I'm just speculating. My guess is if there sales were declining they might be doing more.

From what I have read, Keystone's corporate office seems to usually respond favorably when contacted about warranty issues but they need to insure that the same treatment is extended to us from their dealers.

Darlene,

From what I have read I think that as long as your A/C problem is properly documented within your warranty period that Keystone will need to fix it outside of the warranty too. Just make sure you document it well and I would run that A/C unit a long time between now and the end of your warranty.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

FIrst off, I think this forum is great. I've received so much valuable information. But, I was starting to think that there were some "paid" Keystone members on the forum because it seems like every time a problem shows up all I hear is that "Gilligan" did it again. 
This site promotes Outback no matter what the problem and I'm seeing lots of problems - and a lot of them are huge. Delamination is so common, there are three newer Outbacks in our storage lot and one of them (manufactured 1/06) has bubbles in the front. I went to a dealer last week and of the four Outbacks on the lot, one had bubbles and one was very soft. Our Outback was manufactured on 5/06 and it's starting to get soft in the front. So, if it doesn't start bubbling within a year, I feel it probably will two or three years down the road - and I'm not going to smile and blame it on Gilligan!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK Lee, just drink the Kool-Aid and everything will be just fine


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee,

I feel your pain, but I don't think anyone around here takes the problems that have cropped up on our Outbacks lightly. We are all in the same boat, and all have the same good money at stake. Yes we do promote the Outback like crazy. That's why we are here! But if you look around, you will see that no one is afraid to bring to light problems or shortcomings. And when they do, we collectively do what we can to help out.

As far as Gilligan is concerned, 'he' has really just evolved into a symbol of a general lack of quality control at Keystone. Blaming things on Gilligan is not meant to marginalize the issue, or sweep it under the table, but simply to maintain a little sense of humor about the absurdity of it all.

Are Outbacks perfect and without fault? Absolutely not! But for the money, and class that they are in, I still feel they are by far the best TT on the market. Warts and all!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: No, I do not work for or receive any consideration from Keystone, Outback or any of their agents.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for being so honest Doug! I was fairly, sortta, pretty sure you weren't getting paid "under the table" by Keystone. But, I'm not so sure about our other 2,446 forum members??? Any way you could check them out for me? Let me know.....

Seriously, I work for "a huge automaker" and we would be unbelievably estatic to have all of our products recognized, evaluated, promoted, modified and loved (no matter what) with no cost to us. All the R&D and quality control reporting that's available on this site is unbelievable - it would take Keystone years to get this kind of feedback from dealers or 'regular' customers. Keystone knows they don't have to defend their products or respond to anything on this forum because we will continue on with or without them - it really is addicting!

I guess I was just venting on the delamination issue. Outbacks are the best looking TT's around and I think the quality is right up there with the best of them. Small problems I can live with - and are fun to correct. But, I just hear to much on leaks and bubbles - those are huge issues with huge $ consequences and they seem to be getting reported more and more lately.

Thanks for not putting my name on the bad wimper/camper list - and please get back to me ASAP with the results of our other 2,446 members!

Lee


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

As with any product there will be some with more issues than others...

We are ones that have never had any issues with our TT...
We did spend 6 hours doing a PDI! Yes, right down to asking for a ladder to inspect the roof! We were probably the dealerships nightmare... But we have never had to take the TT to the shop for anything









Hand going under table...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NWcamper2 said:


> As with any product there will be some with more issues than others...
> 
> We are ones that have never had any issues with our TT...
> We did spend 6 hours doing a PDI! Yes, right down to asking for a ladder to inspect the roof! We were probably the dealerships nightmare... But we have never had to take the TT to the shop for anything
> ...


Well, since you squeezed 6 hrs. out of the PDI, MAYBE you know the answer to this question: How do you remove the vent fan screens to clean them? Asked the salesperson at the dealership, and she's VERY familiar with the product (just as much as service, I do believe) and she said she had no idea!
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Darlene. I needed to remove the 4 screws holding the frame inside, then remove the handle. Squeeze gently in the center on each side to remove the hook on the screen frame from the outer frame


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Darlene. I needed to remove the 4 screws holding the frame inside, then remove the handle. Squeeze gently in the center on each side to remove the hook on the screen frame from the outer frame




























































Thank you SO much!! BTW, did you know the red button on the bathroom fan is also an on/off switch? That's why my bathroom fan wasn't working. Did they cover that in my PDI? I don't think so!! I thought it was a button to release the stupid screen!








Darlene


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Well, since you squeezed 6 hrs. out of the PDI, MAYBE you know the answer to this question: How do you remove the vent fan screens to clean them? Asked the salesperson at the dealership, and she's VERY familiar with the product (just as much as service, I do believe) and she said she had no idea!
> 
> BTW, did you know the red button on the bathroom fan is also an on/off switch? That's why my bathroom fan wasn't working. Did they cover that in my PDI? I don't think so!! I thought it was a button to release the stupid screen!
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact that was covered in our PDI








You leave the little red button pushed in the "on" position and then use the wall switch thereafter.

I don't remove my screens... I take the blow dryer and blow anything off of them (while cover is open of course) and they are as clean as can be


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NWcamper2 said:


> I don't remove my screens... I take the blow dryer and blow anything off of them (while cover is open of course) and they are as clean as can be


Do you have Max Air covers on? I do not think that works if you have them or am I wrong?

Just looked at the thread topic and realized it had been hijacked.............my apologies.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Travelers said:


> ...I guess I was just venting on the delamination issue. Outbacks are the best looking TT's around and I think the quality is right up there with the best of them. Small problems I can live with - and are fun to correct. But, I just hear to much on leaks and bubbles - those are huge issues with huge $ consequences and they seem to be getting reported more and more lately.
> 
> Thanks for not putting my name on the bad wimper/camper list - and please get back to me ASAP with the results of our other 2,446 members!
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee -

1st of all, no I am not an undercover Keystone or Outback agent....just an enormously happy owner.

That being said, you can add tires (NANCO tires specifically) to your list of of huge issues with even larger consequences (like - oh - LIFE!) that Keystone has not handled well. There are STILL TTs on sales lots witing to be bought with these tires. If you haven't already read it, check out the Safety Warning on the ....(hey, its not pinned on the Home Page anymore!!!! Where'd it go?????) Oh, well - search NANCO TIRES - you'll find it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> BTW, did you know the red button on the bathroom fan is also an on/off switch? That's why my bathroom fan wasn't working. Did they cover that in my PDI? I don't think so!! I thought it was a button to release the stupid screen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't me to laugh at you but that is pretty darn funny....come on admit it. It is funny!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's funny.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Member #2165 checking in to attest to the fact that I am not receiving restitution of any sort from Keystone...I love my Outback and so far have not found anything wrong, just lots of rights!









Dawn


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Member #2165 checking in to attest to the fact that I am not receiving restitution of any sort from Keystone...I love my Outback and so far have not found anything wrong, just lots of rights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you all thought I wasn't doing a good job! See you next time.......

Gilligan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Member #2165 checking in to attest to the fact that I am not receiving restitution of any sort from Keystone...I love my Outback and so far have not found anything wrong, just lots of rights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you all thought I wasn't doing a good job! See you next time.......

Gilligan
[/quote]
Beat it Gilligan! Don't let the door hit you in the @$$!


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Member #2165 checking in to attest to the fact that I am not receiving restitution of any sort from Keystone...I love my Outback and so far have not found anything wrong, just lots of rights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you all thought I wasn't doing a good job! See you next time.......

Gilligan
[/quote]
Beat it Gilligan! Don't let the door hit you in the @$$!









Such language Dawn! And from a respected Outbacker at that!

Carefull, or you'll give a new meaning to the term "Trailer Trash"....

Yours Truely,
Gilly (My brother Gilligan is at work so I'm answering for him - see ya!)
[/quote]


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Travelers,

Not to stop the laughing but you read my mind. The site is a gold mine as far as marketing is concerned. I work in a high tech electronics firm serving some of the largest companies in the country. My customers would pay a mint for this. Yet we fail to even bring Keystone into a collaborative relationship with us. One where we correct their product and receive a little TLC in return for our very significant outlays of money. Darn shame.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NJMikeC said:


> Travelers,
> 
> Not to stop the laughing but you read my mind. The site is a gold mine as far as marketing is concerned. I work in a high tech electronics firm serving some of the largest companies in the country. My customers would pay a mint for this. Yet we fail to even bring Keystone into a collaborative relationship with us. One where we correct their product and receive a little TLC in return for our very significant outlays of money. Darn shame.


I believe KEYSTONE REPS read this forum. I believe they HAVE made improvements to the product from feedback on this forum...although they have never admitted it. Every little quirk I didn't like about my OUTBACK when I bought it has been fixed/changed now. I'm not saying they are pumping them out in perfect condition...but there have been LOADS of improvements to the product.

Collaborative? No. More like a one way street...but the message is getting there.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW, did you know the red button on the bathroom fan is also an on/off switch? That's why my bathroom fan wasn't working. Did they cover that in my PDI? I don't think so!! I thought it was a button to release the stupid screen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't me to laugh at you but that is pretty darn funny....come on admit it. It is funny!!















[/quote]

Well, it may be funny, at afterthought, BUT, for the little jerk just to write "turn on the switch" on the remarks on the repair list was NOT funny!!







BUT, leave it to a 12 yr. old "inquiring mind" to figure it out!!








What made me so FURIOUS, though, is the little jerk left the fan switch on the fan, itself in the OFF mode, so it STILL didn't work when I tried the wall switch!! OOOOOHHHHHH, I'd like to get hold of that little dork!!








Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would say 2 Keystone reps driving 8 hrs one way to the Niagrara rally to stay for one day is a pretty good acknowlegement. While there they purchased for us 60 hot dogs and 60 hamburgers with buns. They spent time listening to everyone (especially after we gave them a beer) and I believe they were glad they came. The arrived around 8 at night and came straight to the campground. They had not even found the hotel yet.

The idea for a rally near the factory with a tour of the factory was theres. They had already started to look for local campgrounds that would handle us. We will jump all over this offer in July 08.

They spent many hours listening to our thoughts and ideas. You do have to keep in mind the Outback is a low to med priced trailer and some mods are expensive and cost is a factor to keep the Outback in that price range. One of the things we discussed was a reciever on the rear to support a removable bike rack. The problem with that idea was liability. The guy who would use the reciever to pull a boat would be the problem.

The factory reads this forum more than we think and takes many of our suggestions seriously. We have people now who think we are paid by the factory due to our enthusium for the Outback. Bringing Keystone's involvement in too much will solidify that thought.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

After reading all the posts on this topic I'm compelled to post my experience with our unit. DW and I looked over our unit while it was still on the showroom floor. We spent probably several hours looking it over to see if we could actually find something wrong with it. We found the usual little things, light bulb burnt out, etc.
After our purchase and before delivery we spent about 2 hours on the PDI which went flawlessly. The tech explained every funtion of the trailer from bumper to hitch. We had questions as we went along which he addressed and made us feel like we really had made the right choice. I could go on and on about our Outback but I think my point has been made.

We've had our trailer about 9 months now and have not had any problems to date. Keystone in my opinion gets a







on quality and workmanship as does our local dealer.

Happy camping
See you at the campground


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, if Keystone is paying us, where is my check?

Reverie


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I have to agree that for the price this is a great TT. We have only had ours since June and have gotten munerous positive coments everytime we go out. 
I think the idea of a national ombudsman is something we should encourage Keystone to explore. The repair experiences seem to vary widely by dealership. Example, my A/C worked fine but made a loud whinning sound when it shut down. The dealer immediately ordered a whole new A/C unit and is installing it now. Others it seems have had to go back to the dealer numerous times to get more serious issues with the A/C fixed. 
I also think Keystone needs to do something about dealers not servicing trailers they dont sell. It hasn't happened to me but what happens if your traveling and have an issue that can't or shouldn't wait until you get home. There is a dealer 2 miles from my home. I choose not to buy from them because they were very unprofessional, didn't know anyting about the TT, and wouldn't return phone calls or e-mails even though they made sure I had their card before I left the dealership. They also wanted $1000.00 more than what I paid. The end result I have to drive 70 miles to the dealer I bought from to get service. I have to leave at 5 in the morning and then sit outside the dealer for an hour or more otherwise it would take me 4 hours to get there with the morning traffic. I did call Keystone and they basically said they have absolutely no control over the dealers. The dealers buy the trailers from them but there is no formal contract with the dealers regarding service. The OB's are great trailers but if they weren't. Could a dealer decide that one brand of trailer was a good money maker but tied up there service department with warranty issues and decide to stop servicing them?
I will pay the extra $1000.00 and deal with uninformed sales reps next time. Gee, could that be what their betting on .


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would say 2 Keystone reps driving 8 hrs one way to the Niagrara rally to stay for one day is a pretty good acknowlegement. While there they purchased for us 60 hot dogs and 60 hamburgers with buns...


and somehow the left over dogs ended up in my cooler.. oh well, I will just bring them to the next rally. Vintage Canadian Hot Dogs...yummm...

The reps seemed like they were VERY familiar with the big posters and mods... I liked the fact they were able to explain why they had to put things in certain places, or why something was layed out a certain way.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

matty1 said:


> The reps seemed like they were VERY familiar with the big posters and mods... I liked the fact they were able to explain why they had to put things in certain places, or why something was layed out a certain way.


That had to be an interesting conversation. I wish I had been there! I mean, I always knew there was a logical reason for switching the tank labels... we just hadn't figured it out yet!








But seriously, even though I was not there, I for one really appreciate that Keystone topk the time to come visit with us. I hope they will see fit to do so again in the future!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

NWcamper2 said:


> Well, since you squeezed 6 hrs. out of the PDI, MAYBE you know the answer to this question: How do you remove the vent fan screens to clean them? Asked the salesperson at the dealership, and she's VERY familiar with the product (just as much as service, I do believe) and she said she had no idea!
> 
> BTW, did you know the red button on the bathroom fan is also an on/off switch? That's why my bathroom fan wasn't working. Did they cover that in my PDI? I don't think so!! I thought it was a button to release the stupid screen!
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact that was covered in our PDI








You leave the little red button pushed in the "on" position and then use the wall switch thereafter.

I don't remove my screens... I take the blow dryer and blow anything off of them (while cover is open of course) and they are as clean as can be








[/quote]

Cool...I am going to try that!!!


----------

